# Just curious, Supergo still in business?



## mav616 (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## mschorr (Mar 4, 2006)

I believe they were bought by PerformBar. (Nashbar + Performance)


----------



## chowmeiniac (Oct 17, 2005)

all of the former supergo stores were turned into performance bikes.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Drove by the Santa Monica one yesterday. They are now Performance Bikes and are open for business.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

What talent?


----------

